# baked beans



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Friend of mine made some a few years back. Had plenty of bacon and brown sugar in it for sure. Real thick recipe. Does anyone have a recipe for this that comes out similar, Thank you


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Hmmmm.....*

Not exactly baked beans, but I make something similar....I call them Cowboy Beans and kind of made it up. I dont have an exact recepi...kind of do it off hand, but....it IS pretty easy, and everyone likes them.

4 or 5 slices of thick bacon cut into kinda big pieces. Toss in skillet and start to brown. Then toss in coarse chopped small onion or 3/4 of big one. Toss in bell pepper coarse chopped. Let cook until onions are clear./and or bacon is nearly done.

Dump in two cans of Pork and Beans. Add tblsp of mustard, 1/3 cup catsup, 1/4 cup of cheap sweet BBQ sauce, 3 bay leaves, 2 tblesps of brown sugar. Dash of Wouschester sauce. About a 1/4 tsp of liq smoke.

Let simmer a little while... 10 min....don't overcook or your beans will be mushy. I taste mine at this point and adjust whatever.

After you cook em a time or two, you might want to adjust items to your taste..but this is a starting recipe. If I am cooking them "for the guys" I might add enough cayenne to give them some "snap", but usually not for the family.

Enjoy, and report back if you like em,
Later
R3F


----------



## ratherbefishin (Jun 5, 2009)

My dad ate these beans at an elk camp in Colorado and has been making them for about 10 years now:

In a skillet fry up 3 or 4 slices of bacon, along with 1/2 a yellow onion diced in small pieces. After the onions and bacon cook, stir in 2 small cans of diced green chiles, 1 large can of Bush's baked beans, and about 2 tbsp brown sugar (+/- to your preference) and simmer until beans are hot.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## cheapsk8 (Jul 17, 2007)

From Good Eats Show on Food Network. Made several times MMMM good


1 pound dried Great Northern beans 
1 pound bacon, chopped 
1 onion, chopped 
2 jalapenos, chopped 
1/4 cup tomato paste 
1/4 cup dark brown sugar 
1/4 cup molasses 
Vegetable broth 
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper 
1 teaspoon black pepper 
2 teaspoons kosher salt

Heat oven to 250 degrees F.
Soak beans in a plastic container overnight in just enough cold water to submerge them completely.
Place a cast iron Dutch oven over medium heat and stir in the bacon, onion, and jalapenos until enough fat has rendered from the bacon to soften the onions, about 5 minutes. Stir in the tomato paste, dark brown sugar, and molasses. 
Drain the beans and reserve the soaking liquid. Add the drained beans to the Dutch oven. Place the soaking liquid in a measuring cup and add enough vegetable broth to equal 4 cups of liquid. Add the liquid to the Dutch oven and bring to a boil over high heat. Add in cayenne, black pepper and salt. Give them a stir and cover with the lid. Place the Dutch oven in the oven for 6 to 8 hours, or until the beans are tender.


----------



## MrsFish (Nov 18, 2009)

Got this recipe from my Aunt...the key is the cooking time...soooo good

2 Cans Bushes baked beans (any flavor or mix them)
Brown sugar ( 1 - 2 tbsp)
Worcestershire Sauce 2 tbsp
BBQ sauce 1/3 cup
Mix together and bake at 350 degrees for a minimum of 1 hour..(check on how
it bubbles and if the edges start browning.


----------



## johnpkimble (Apr 20, 2009)

sea sick said:


> Friend of mine made some a few years back. Had plenty of bacon and brown sugar in it for sure. Real thick recipe. Does anyone have a recipe for this that comes out similar, Thank you


I dont have a recipe but I can tell you how I cook mine.

Dependent on how many your cooking for I will go with the 32 oz. can of Van D Camps Pork N Beans.

Add 1 smalled diced onion
Add about 1/4 cup of butter, cut into pats
1/4 cup of brown sugar
1/4 cup of your favorite bbq sauce
Good squirt of honey

Bake till its good and bubbly and the beans are turning dark. The juices will start to reduce. Dont overcook cause it will be dry.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the good info. I'm gunna give it a shot for dinner tonite. let ya know how it turns out.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Red3Fish said:


> Not exactly baked beans, but I make something similar....I call them Cowboy Beans and kind of made it up. I dont have an exact recepi...kind of do it off hand, but....it IS pretty easy, and everyone likes them.
> 
> 4 or 5 slices of thick bacon cut into kinda big pieces. Toss in skillet and start to brown. Then toss in coarse chopped small onion or 3/4 of big one. Toss in bell pepper coarse chopped. Let cook until onions are clear./and or bacon is nearly done.
> 
> ...


I made this one today for my plate at the family Easter Bar-B-Q. Everyone loved it thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Glad you enjoyed it ReelDaddy....*

Since I am kind of a "toss it in by eye" cook, I had to edit it a time or two after I thought about the quantities. LOL Had too much mustard the first time. And more BBQ sauce, brown sugar and liq smoke can make a difference. Mine is hardly ever *exactly* like the last batch! LOL And red, yellow and green peppers can add color to it for presentation.

Later
R3F


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Red3Fish said:


> Since I am kind of a "toss it in by eye" cook, I had to edit it a time or two after I thought about the quantities. LOL Had too much mustard the first time. And more BBQ sauce, brown sugar and liq smoke can make a difference. Mine is hardly ever *exactly* like the last batch! LOL And red, yellow and green peppers can add color to it for presentation.
> 
> Later
> R3F


Dreaming about these beans today for some reason. So I looked at the recipe again so I can give it a bump. lol

Later DRD


----------

